#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] 人類補強計畫(序章_一百年前)2/4更新

## LM

《人類補強計畫》

「人類補強計畫」，為LM的第一項作品。
如果排列、分段、錯字以及文筆，有甚麼地方不對的話，非常樂意接受各位大大們的指教。


《小說分類》：

科幻、推理、奇幻、冒險、恐怖。


《前言》：

人類的文明惡化了即將來臨的「冰河時期」，狂風暴雪無規則地踐踏在全球的角落上。風雪沿著角落上的細縫肆虐了整座峽谷，讓峽谷感到了厭惡的窒息感，不停地發出求饒的低鳴。嗡~嗡~的低鳴，使氣溫低的讓整座山脈上的動植物消失殆盡，也讓山脈身後的海水凍結一瞬間。那一瞬間，海水最後撫摸陸地的型態，早已被厚重的雪地掩蓋了事實。而掩蓋一切的風雪，卻無法感染到一絲絲的罪惡感，持續著摧殘萬物。

人類補強計畫，一項位於三十世紀末的「人體試驗」。

提倡者：
美國生物學家—里格達‧艾迪生。
「強調著，利用基因移植的技術，使人體擁有抗寒的體質。」

就在聯合國表決通過下，無神論在此刻變的更加實際化。各國政府開始費了大量的金錢、廢了大量的「人命」，把所有希望都注入在南極洲上的美國研究所中。

表面上的和平也只不過位於開始的前端。

就在知識與野心煽動下，世界強國利用了各國的信賴打造了「方舟」。導致了全球人民的反彈。於是，各國的資金不再匯入、人力不再投入，進入的只有火力及軍力，使得象徵和平的大陸上多了許多「合作無間的溫馨感」。

也因此，迫使了人類補強計畫面臨了失敗。

不過，失敗而非句點。這項未成功的計畫將創造出人們無法想像的文化......

----------


## 小鞦韆

理論上這種人體（基因）改造與移植，反彈聲浪最大的是宗教界；在西方國家的信仰中，是不允許人取代上帝的工作的。可是您的前言敘述中，卻未提及半點宗教的譴責與壓迫，這讓我覺得十分奇怪。


請看看教會在避孕藥問世時所起的反應，也許您就會了解我所說的。

----------


## LM

> 理論上這種人體（基因）改造與移植，反彈聲浪最大的是宗教界；在西方國家的信仰中，是不允許人取代上帝的工作的。可是您的前言敘述中，卻未提及半點宗教的譴責與壓迫，這讓我覺得十分奇怪。
> 
> 
> 請看看教會在避孕藥問世時所起的反應，也許您就會了解我所說的。



謝  我會納入考量的   算是疏忽吧

謝謝大大的指點




> 注音文*1已改

----------


## 狼仔

LM 加油嘎!!
一定要趕快趕出第一章唷~ 
呵呵呵呵 (劣)
超級期待的說~  >  "  <

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    我們兩個要合作無間唷!! (拍肩)  <<< (竊笑)
(謎: 啥東東?)
(某狼: 俺知道就好了辣! )

----------


## LM

> LM 加油嘎!!
> 一定要趕快趕出第一章唷~ 
> 呵呵呵呵 (劣)
> 超級期待的說~  >  "  <
> 
> 點擊以顯示隱藏內容
> 
>     我們兩個要合作無間唷!! (拍肩)  <<< (竊笑)
> (謎: 啥東東?)
> (某狼: 俺知道就好了辣! )




一定會馬上敢出來   但是  (完美)  總要一些時間醞釀

為了你們  狼狼大大  我會讓時間變快的


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    哈哈哈哈  (拍肩)
(謎: 笑屁喔= =)
合作  那是一定要的拉

----------


## a70701111

突然不知道該說什麼……
兩隻獸的合作嗎？
那麼此篇文章的質與量，應該都會不錯吧。
這樣的設定，其實算是半科技了。
之後的文章走向，道現在還看不出了所以然，就讓在下慢慢期待吧。

----------


## LM

> 突然不知道該說什麼……
> 兩隻獸的合作嗎？
> 那麼此篇文章的質與量，應該都會不錯吧。
> 這樣的設定，其實算是半科技了。
> 之後的文章走向，道現在還看不出了所以然，就讓在下慢慢期待吧。


兩隻獸的合作嗎？
不是喔  嘿嘿嘿

目前正在找資料  和編輯  況且又要基測

我會打算基測完  才會動筆    
蠻希望可以出版的
嘿嘿嘿嘿

----------


## LM

為了讓讀者讀得順暢

我把序章一次呈現給大家

不好意思喔

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

人類補強計畫，不自覺地被吸引進來，

看來犧牲了很多人命說...

不知道這計畫成功後會怎樣XD

期待下一篇。

----------


## LM

> 人類補強計畫，不自覺地被吸引進來，
> 
> 看來犧牲了很多人命說...
> 
> 不知道這計畫成功後會怎樣XD
> 
> 期待下一篇。


其實計畫已經失敗了

這篇小說就是寫失敗後的世界

----------


## AF91N

人類補強計畫？    在二戰有類似的計畫...   (希特勒想要找到神的後裔...)

人類犧牲?這點我想不透.....為何歐美會拿人作實驗?(有規定不得用人做實驗...)

[剛出生了小孩子都會排泄出綠......],是補強失敗的後果嗎?

期待你的下一篇吧......>w<

----------


## LM

> 人類補強計畫？    在二戰有類似的計畫...   (希特勒想要找到神的後裔...)
> 
> 人類犧牲?這點我想不透.....為何歐美會拿人作實驗?(有規定不得用人做實驗...)
> 
> [剛出生了小孩子都會排泄出綠......],是補強失敗的後果嗎?
> 
> 期待你的下一篇吧......>w<



基於人道考量  他們是有規定不得拿人作實驗

我絕得那些都是表面功夫

我相信在世界上某個地方  

有個不受任何法律限制的小島上   一定有科學家做人體實驗

至於

剛出生的小孩子   第一次的排泄都是綠色的  而且很臭

----------


## 狼仔

耶～～　（拍拍手）

話說前面有一點點搧情是怎麼回事呢　（踹）
我覺得用字都　都好酷喔 ...   (詞窮)
一訂都是我用不出的字句
噢噢！！好棒棒
說不定我常看你寫的東西
我的作文能力會變好也說不定~

YEAH!!!
LM 找時間繼續寫吧~~~~
辛苦啦~ (鞠躬)

----------


## LM

> 耶～～　（拍拍手）
> 
> 話說前面有一點點搧情是怎麼回事呢　（踹）
> 我覺得用字都　都好酷喔 ...   (詞窮)
> 一訂都是我用不出的字句
> 噢噢！！好棒棒
> 說不定我常看你寫的東西
> 我的作文能力會變好也說不定~
> 
> ...


哈哈哈
讓狼仔見笑了

之後每個禮拜都會打文章.....................吧

哈哈哈

----------


## AF91N

你讓我想起來了.....

二戰時美軍科學家,為了要測試核子彈對城市的傷害力,選了[廣島][長崎]..等城市

美軍怕轟炸會影響數據,所以這些城市....都有一個特點,就是[完全沒有被轟炸過]

核子彈,表面是戰爭,實際上是一個大規模實驗

感謝....要不然我差點忘了XD

----------


## LM

> 你讓我想起來了.....
> 
> 二戰時美軍科學家,為了要測試核子彈對城市的傷害力,選了[廣島][長崎]..等城市
> 
> 美軍怕轟炸會影響數據,所以這些城市....都有一個特點,就是[完全沒有被轟炸過]
> 
> 核子彈,表面是戰爭,實際上是一個大規模實驗
> 
> 感謝....要不然我差點忘了XD




不管怎樣的國家  還是  職業

都是以利益為出發點

在來才會用表面的正義來修飾

很多經過社會歷練的人都是如此

少部分的只會被欺負而已

----------


## LM

《一百年前》：

「老公。」溫柔的慈音喚醒了整棟的溫馨，壁爐裡之柔焰點出了光明，直耀著慈雌的紅顏，「看看我們的孩子，吸得多勁呀！」

慈母坐於長形靠椅上，各式各樣的獸毛飽滿了長倚，多虧了柔焰，不同細毛展現出不同溫度，棕的、灰的、白的.....

慈母的唇恰似一條上彎玄，柔艷之碧綠瞳孔對著懷中的寶貝。

光溜溜的小生命只裹著米色布，吸取右方柔軟，乳房用了長布托起，泉源是嬰兒用力爭取的。

每個毛細孔的跳動、壯碩左胸，身旁的妻子一分也不想移開，粗操的肌膚有了些汗珠，一些天然刺青，有的凹陷離譜、有的也皺在一區。但是，愛人卻無嫌棄，緊靠著丈夫的左胸。

「將來阿，小傢伙肯定會跟他的父親一樣是個傑出的領將。」雙眼緩緩漂向心愛的另一伴。

寬大左臂包裹著兩顆心，沒有理由撇開妻子的五官，撥弄了愛妻的棕髮，雄磁性的聲音回答著，「是阿！」

低沉的音層環繞了整間檜木客廳，柔情轉向於孩子的翠玉眼。

小生命的父親多了些責任感，深隧的綠眼也有了微笑。

他用了厚重的左手摸了小嬰兒的頭，稀疏的毛髮是那位父親所感受到的，也回復了正在柔視自己的愛人。此刻的時間彷彿被某人給撥慢了幾分鐘，兩位夫妻就在火光的認證下互相吻了雙方。

感受到的溫暖不只是面前的火焰，還有著母親的乳暈和父親的手掌。

結束了嘴唇間的安慰並未結束了感情上的依慰，那位威嚴滿臉的父親柔情的看著自己的愛妻和兒子。微笑在愛妻的碧綠裡顯得更加的溫柔。

「小傢伙的名子還沒取呢。」父親一邊看著嬰兒吸吮的模樣一邊說著。

母親思索著，緩看了小傢伙的眼睛、鼻子、嘴巴、額頭以及毛髮「小奧斯蒙？」另索了老公的眼睛。

「為甚麼要用我的名子？」父親疑惑的看著妻子。

「不要就算了嘛！」不愉悅的離開了老公的目光，繼續為小嬰兒哺乳著。

奧斯蒙似乎不了解妻子的用意，「不然也可以叫小艾蜜莉阿。」

「我的名子？」不耐煩的艾蜜莉看了無奈的奧斯蒙，「你的孩子可是有水袋，難道你想讓他以後的士兵多了些笑話嗎？」

「水袋？」奧斯蒙驚覺的直視著艾蜜莉，「我生的是兒子？」

艾蜜莉無言以對，只是看了一下奧斯蒙，又立刻低下了首晃晃著說「你這個爸爸真是失敗阿。」

奧斯蒙立刻質疑了愛妻的說詞，「真假！我來看看......」

激動的奧斯蒙使喚了他的左手，當他正要翻開包裹著兒子的布料時，立刻就被他的女王下了禁令，「幹嘛啦！沒看到你的兒子正在喝奶喔。」艾蜜莉皺了眉頭使僕人立刻收了手，「今天下午小寶寶就在哭著要喝奶，你不是也體驗過他的哭聲了嗎？」

艾蜜莉的聲音似乎驚動了小嬰兒。

啜泣了幾聲，讓這兩位第一次為人父母的緊張個半死。頓時之間安靜了幾刻，嬰兒才繼續吮吸著艾蜜莉的乳頭。

就當艾蜜莉放下心中大石頭的同刻，好死不死的一些漂浮物類的東西被奧斯蒙吸近了鼻腔裡頭。那一時刻，奧斯蒙發輝了平常帶軍時的嘹喨，哈咻~~的一聲讓屋內的所有家具都驚醒了。

那嬰兒呢？當然是不想輸給自己的父親阿。

嚎啕大哭的小寶寶讓兩位父母措手不及，艾蜜莉和奧斯蒙分別站了起來。

「好好好，不哭不哭。」艾蜜莉用著柔軟的聲音安撫著自己的孩子，「爸爸是笨蛋喔，都是爸爸的錯喔，不哭不哭喔。」

無奈的奧斯蒙只能站在一旁看著。前進幫忙安撫寶寶也不是、後退站在一旁也不是...突然間，奧斯蒙感到一身輕盈、龐大的身子往後寢斜，這都要拜他用獸皮當地毯所賜。

嬰兒還在哭的同時，時間在這刻突然變得很慢。快被自家地毯給弄滑倒的奧斯蒙心想，「媽的，堂堂一位狄爾家族的頭領居然會敗在一條獸皮之上，要是傳出去我的臉要擺哪？」

年輕氣盛的心態阿~~

奧斯蒙立即展現了接受過嚴厲訓練的好身手，以漂亮的雙手後空翻做結尾。但是，誰知道自個身子過高的關係，雙手落地完美、雙腳弄翻放在桌上的熱水更完美。那是艾蜜莉剛煮開的熱水。

奧斯蒙最後還是碰~的一聲跌倒了，多虧了地毯和那鍋水，最慘的還沒為止，部分的燒水灑在奧斯蒙的背部，劇烈的灼熱感迅速傳到了奧斯蒙的腦中，慘叫是他唯一能發洩的，這下子也讓小寶寶更不想服輸了。

「你在幹嘛！」不耐煩的艾蜜莉立刻斜瞪了正在慘叫中的老公雞，「不要有事沒事就趴在地上好不好。」

「啊~啊~啊~」老公雞回話著。

「聽不懂啦！」

愚笨的奧斯蒙立刻脫掉上半身的衣物。連衣帶皮脫下的痛快，我想奧斯蒙往後的幾天會更加舒服。

哭啼纏耳，「埃呀！怎麼哭個不停阿，是不是感冒了呢？」摸不著頭緒的艾蜜莉只好繼續安撫著小寶寶，「乖~乖~乖、惜~惜~惜，男孩子哭可是羞羞臉的喔~」

一陣惡臭撲鼻，剛受過熱水洗禮的奧斯蒙立刻封口，艾蜜莉也無言了。互相望著對方，奧斯蒙站了起來，「我來打掃吧！」

艾蜜莉瞬間藐視了自己的丈夫，「你會嗎？」

在遠處的兩位女僕突然彎著腰抖了一下。

「好吧！孩子給我抱。」

艾蜜莉小心翼翼的把小孩遞給的奧斯蒙，「那你幫我把小孩子的布兜解開吧，你應該會吧。」

為了消足剛剛的醜態，奧斯蒙裝起了威嚴，「那還用說嗎？」

艾蜜莉轉過身，走向了衣物室，也順口拎了一位正在奧斯蒙身後打掃的女僕，「我去拿嬰兒的布兜喔，艾馬跟我一起來吧！」

「是的！姊姊。」

抱著孩子的奧斯蒙，觀察著兩位正在離去的臀部心想，「還是艾蜜莉的比較翹。」

幸好有小奧斯蒙的哭聲凌虐，要不然老奧斯蒙可能還在沉溺於美臀選美之中。

回過神的奧斯蒙，把嬰兒輕輕的放在長椅上，解開布兜的同時，綠黑色代謝物和厚重異味把糗態狠狠的砸在奧斯蒙身上，緊張的一家之主立刻連忙求救，「艾蜜莉！艾蜜莉！艾蜜莉！」嘶吼了一聲又一聲。

聽到丈夫的呼救，艾蜜莉隨手拿起了布兜，奔向了客廳，「老公，怎麼了！」

慌張的神情差點嚇壞艾蜜莉，「老婆，孩子好像生病了。」

艾蜜莉緊張的繞過長倚，看著小奧斯蒙舞動著四支以及產物，艾蜜莉鬆了一口氣，「老公，有空就多回來照顧小孩吧！」

愚笨的奧斯蒙無奈看著老婆，「蛤？」

「剛出生了小孩子都會排泄出綠色的東西。」身旁的女僕說。

這一句話讓奧斯蒙感到自己很無知，

「果然軍人除了打仗神麼都不會。」

一聽到奧斯蒙這麼說，艾蜜莉難過了起來，熟練的換布兜技術省了幾分時間，小奧斯蒙也停止了啜泣，早已舒服入睡。

艾蜜莉緩緩的站了起來，轉過身投向了奧斯蒙的懷抱。

無預警的丈夫往後退了一步，又輕輕的扶著老婆的肩膀，女僕也識相的將嬰兒抱起來充當保母。

城士裡預定好的大鐘敲起~~

「以後不要在這麼說了。」艾蜜莉台起了頭，望著奧斯蒙的雙眼。

奧斯蒙深情的抱著艾蜜莉，回覆的是艾蜜莉的安慰。

傍晚的夜色，更是襯托出了兩位戀人在焰光前的見證，除了火紅的木頭被燒的嘎嘎作響以外，彼此的心跳聲也是同樣的節奏，這下子兩人抱的更緊了。

碰！碰！碰！(敲門聲)

「打掃期間，多久才要回來阿？」艾蜜莉說。

「應該很快，大概兩三天吧！」奧斯蒙聞了艾蜜莉的髮香。

自己送給老公的毛織項鍊，似乎有了幾分黯淡。艾蜜莉攙扶了奧斯蒙的腰，「那你也快去準備吧。」

奧斯蒙沒有接應廝守的話，只是展出了軍中無法出現的渴望---微笑

奧斯蒙彎了幾分腰，親了艾蜜莉柔軟的嘴唇，互相凝視了對方幾秒，讓身旁的僕人也感覺到整棟家的甜。

碰！碰！碰！(敲門聲)

分開只是醞釀下次的擁抱，他們夫妻倆是這麼想的。

將領畫過了長倚，慈母接過了嬰兒，外頭的敲擊聲更是強烈。

賢慧抱著安祥息於靠背上，嘴裡的旋律是記憶裡的安睡曲，身旁的僕人也享受了。

奧將帥的「牙化」隨著節奏展現了四支，他們由腹部擴散到全身，灰白毛在烈焰的烘烤下染出了戰績。(註解-“牙化”是獸人們由人體幻化成獸體的名詞)

身高必須由一米八抽至成兩米三才可配得下奧斯蒙引以為傲的戰袍。

身旁兩位女僕也必須如此，才能夠披上愛人的榮耀。一位屈膝才置，一位凝視才裝，肩甲和護膝和諧後才輪到胸口與後背的保衛，奧斯蒙看著她們以及愛妻，他真幸運他們如此和靜，也再次認證自己的眼光多麼的好。

手臂上的護具弄好後，整體看上去只維護了致命點，但是對他們來講，行動靈活才是關鍵，也不需要靴子來礙事，從古至今依舊如此。

碰！碰！碰！(敲門聲)
門外的著急似乎不敢太大聲，顫抖的撞擊並不像個英雄好漢。

敲門聲正要放棄換試時，一陣風向門內吹入，最後一個憤怒的拳頭並不是落在門上，而是奧斯蒙的腹部。

門是神麼時候打開的，我也不知道。

此刻奧斯蒙感受不到了門前的驚恐，他知道是自己帶來了絕望。他的眼神藐視了地板，察覺了三具噁心的臭味，他慢慢的把臭味隔絕於外，獨自面對。

他闔了眼，也把頭面向的那對一家三口，對門前的來說這不是第一次但卻是最後一次。

張開眼的那煞，讓夫妻倆的黑色瞳孔驚慌交錯。高尚的碧綠眼毫無掩飾，讓黑孔的妻子軟了腳，她懷中的小孩並沒有因為媽媽突然跪坐而哭泣，只是撐開剛誕生的眼皮，看著母親。而小黑孔的父親毅力不搖，但卻動彈不得。

他們身後傳來雪地裡死亡的腳步聲，卻不敢回頭確認。但是黑眼丈夫唯一能肯定的事，他們逃錯區域了。

奧斯蒙的嚴神並不像個二十五歲的年輕人，他略過了黑色地帶，清查著底下的狄爾家族成員，全都是深遂的綠眼，毫無缺席。

突然間，黑眼丈夫一手推向了妻子，抱著孩子滾下了台階，嬰兒終於哭了，也讓丈夫不得不大喊，「快逃！」

她也只好順從愛人的話，緊抱著哭泣的骨肉向左面逃竄。腎上線素壓抑了痛覺，眼淚也是剛好而已。

奧斯蒙看著黑眼的妻子消失在街道裡，心想，原來你們也直得尊敬啊。

此刻的雪地，灑下黑眼者的血淚。

------------------------分隔--------------------------

艾蜜莉所唱的搖籃曲



圈 圈 圈  起所有甜美

隔 隔 隔  起安祥世界

夢 夢 夢  起暖暖柔卸

搖 入 香 美

圈 圈 圈  起雪圍世界

隔 隔 隔  起外來之水

夢 夢 夢  起壼天之劍

我眼中 帶 翠

----------

